

Ask HN: What big successes have come from people involved in the startup scene? - AlexMuir

It seems to me that the people who start big, successful web businesses do so from outside the 'startup community'. By that I mean that Mark Zuckerberg wasn't on HN (or the 2004 equivilant BBS).  He wasn't blogging, or going to meetups - he was quietly building a product (and working freelance I believe).<p>The same with the Skype guys.<p>So I'm wondering, can anyone point to a web presence from someone who built something big, but from before they built it?  I'm looking to be able to follow someone from 'Hey, is this a good idea?' to 'I've just sold - I'm now an angel'.
======
Detrus
Did the startup scene have a web presence where people used their real names?
It does now, there are a lot of CETFOs on Quora using their real names,
answering questions about startups. Lets see where that leads.

------
thisorthat
I think the best things in the world is to be successful without people
knowing that you are. So you can live peacefully with your FU money.

I am sure plenty of people are successful in terms of business growth and
earnings but they get no media coverage.

------
_delirium
Some of the cloud stuff is from people from the "startup scene", I think:
Dropbox, Heroku, etc.

------
AlexMuir
Surely there must be people on HN who were posting while they started up, and
went on to be successful? The site's been going three years now...

------
trin_
you might recognize this guy

<http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/>

~~~
AlexMuir
That's a great example. He wasn't involved in startups though, more an
academic capacity turned into a business. Pretty much a classic example of
working on something quietly and turning it into something awesome.

